# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  «تَحمِيلُ كِتابِ: المَنهَج العلمي لطلاب العلم الشرعي, وبعض الفوائد والنّكاتِ العملية»

## عصام الحازمي

بِسـْمِ اللهِ الرَّحمنِ الرحِيمِ..
فهذا كتابٌ نافعٌ في بابه, وبه من الفوائد الشيء الكثير..
اسمُ الكتابِ:«المَنهجُ العلمي لِطُلابِ العِلْمِ الشّرْعِي, وبعضُ الفَوائِد والنّكاتِ العملية»
اسمُ المؤلفِ:«ذيـاب بن سعد آل حمدان الغامدي»
راجع الكتاب وقرَّظَهُ:«فضيلةُ الشيخِ العلامة عبد الله بن عبدِ الرحمن الجبرين رحمهُ الله تعالى»
___
الكتاب للتحميل في المرفقات..
وقبل ذلك أضعُ لكم مقدمةَ الكتاب..
___
بسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيْمِ 

الحَمْدُ للهِ حَمْدًا كَثِيْرًا، طَيِّبًا مُبَارَكًا فِيْه، مِلْءَ  السَّمَوَاتِ، ومِلْءَ والأرْضِ، ومِلْءَ مَا بَيْنَهُما، القَائِلِ :  "قُلْ هَلْ يَسْتَوِي الَّذِينَ يَعْلَمُوْنَ والَّذِيْنَ لا يَعْلَمُوْنَ  إنَّما يَتَذَكَّرُ ألٌوا الألْبَابِ"[الزمر9]، والقَائِلِ : "يَرْفَعِ  اللهُ الَّذِيْنَ أمَنُوا مِنْكُم والَّذِيْنَ أُتُوا العِلْمَ  دَرَجَاتٍ"[المجادلة11]، والصَّلاةُ والسَّلامُ عَلَى عَبْدِه ورَسُوْلِه  المَبْعُوْثِ رَحْمَةً للعَالَمِيْن، القَائِلِ : "طَلَبُ العِلْمِ  فَرِيْضَةٌ عَلَى كُلِّ مُسْلِمٍ"[1]، والقَائِلِ : "مَنْ يُرِدِ اللهُ بِه  خَيْرًا يُفَقِّهْهُ في الدِّيْنِ"[2]! 

أمَّا بَعْدُ : فإنَّ أوْلَى مَا يَتَنَافَسُ فِيْه المُتَنافِسُوْن  َ،  وأحْرَى مَا يَتَسابَقُ فِي حَلَبَتِهِ المُتَسابِقُوْن  َ : العِلْمُ !،  فَهُوَ الكَفِيْلُ الضَّامِنُ للعَبْدِ المُؤْمِنِ بالِسَّعَادَةِ  البَاطِنَةِ والظَّاهِرَةِ، والدَّلِيْلُ الآمِنُ إلى خَيْرَيْ الدُّنْيا  والآخِرَةِ . 


* *
إنَّه العِلْمُ النَّافِعُ والعَمَلُ الصَّالِحُ ( العِلْمُ والإيْمَانُ )  اللَّذَانِ لا سَعَادَةَ للعَبْدِ إلاَّ بِهِما، ولا نَجَاةَ لَهُ إلاَّ  بسَبَبِهِما، فَمَنْ رُزِقْهُما فَقَدْ فَازَ وغَنِمَ، ومَنْ حُرِمْهُما  فَقَدْ خَسِرَ وغَرِمَ، وهُمَا مَوْرِدُ انْقِسَامِ العِبَادِ إلى  مَرْحُوْمٍ ومَحْرُوْم، وبِهِما يَتَمَيَّزُ البَرُّ مِنَ الفَاجِرِ،  والتَّقِيُّ مِنَ الغَوِيِّ، والمُؤْمِنُ مِنَ المُنَافِقِ، والظَّالِمُ  مِنَ المَظْلُوْمِ، وهَاكَ حَقًّا : "خَصْلَتَانِ لا تَجْتَمِعَانِ فِي  مُنَافِقٍ : حُسْنُ سَمْتٍ، ولا فِقْهٌ فِي الدِّيْنِ"[3] ! 

نَاهِيْكَ؛ أنَّ السَّمَوَاتِ والأرْضَ ما قَامَتَا إلاَّ بالعِلْمِ، بَلْ  مَا بُعِثَ الرُّسُلُ، وما أُنْزِلَتِ الكُتُبُ، ومَا فُضِّلَ الإسْلامُ  عَلَى غَيْرِه إلاَّ بِهِ، وفَوْقَ ذَلِكَ؛ ما عُبِدَ اللهُ، ولا عُرِفَ  الإيْمَانُ مِنَ الكُفْرِ إلاَّ بِهِ ! 

فَشَمِّرْ يا طَالِبَ العِلْمِ، سَائِلاً اللهَ تَعَالَى : الإرَادَةَ  الصَّادِقَةَ، والعِلْمَ النَّافِعَ، واصْبِرْ نَفْسَكَ مَعَ الَّذِيْنَ  يَدْعُوْنَ رَبَّهُم بالعِلْمِ، فإنَّ العِلْمَ لا يُنَالُ بِرَاحَةِ  البَدَنِِ، ولا يُطْلَبُ بالتَّمَنِّي والتَّحَلِّي!، إنَّها العَزِيْمَةُ  الصَّادِقَةُ، والهِمَّةُ العَالِيَةُ، ولا يَحْزُنْكَ فَاتِرُ  العَزِيْمَةِ، ودَعِيُّ العِلْمِ، فَلَعَلَّكَ بَاخِعٌ نَفْسَكَ عَلَيْهِم  أسَفًا ؟! 


* *
فاعْلَمْ يا رَعَاكَ الله!؛ إنَّ جَمْهرةً مِنْ أهْلِ العِلْمِ قَدْ  حَازُوا قَصَبَ السَّبْقِ فِي خِدْمَةِ هَذِه الجادَّةِ العَليَّةِ،  ورَسْمِ بَصَائِرِها لِكُلِّ شَادٍ للعِلْمِ، غَيْرَ أنَّنِي أحْبَبْتُ  مُشَارَكَتَهُم فِي طَرْحِ مَا أحْسِبُه تَرْتِيْبًا واخْتِيَارًا ( لَيْسَ  إلاَّ ! ) مِمَّا سَيُقرِّبُ الطَّرِيْقَ لطَالِبِ العِلْمِ المُبْتَدِي،  ويُبَصِّرُ السَّبِيْلَ للمُنْتَهِي، والعَاقِبَةُ للتَّقْوَى[4]. 


* *
فَلأجْلِ هَذَا؛ أحْبَبْتُ أنْ أرْمِيَ بِحَصَاةٍ في رِيَاضِ العِلْمِ،  مُسَاهَمَةً مِنِّي فِي رَسْمِ (المَنْهجِ العِلْمِيِّ) لِطُلابِ العلمِ؛  يَوْمَ نَادَى كَثِيْرٌ مِمَّنْ تَجِبْ عَلَيْنا إجَابَتُهُم فِي إحْيَاءِ  هَذِه الجَادَّةِ، وتَبْصِيْرِ مَنَارَاتِها ... فعَسَانِي آخُذُ بَيَدِ  مَنْ رَامَ إرْثَ الأنْبِيَاءِ إلى بَابِ العِلْمِ، بِسَبِيْلٍ قَرِيْبٍ،  ونَظَرٍ أرِيْبٍ، دُوْنَمَا تَعَبٍ كَبِيْرٍ وتَحْصِيْلٍ يَسِيْرٍ، وذَلِكَ  مِنْ خِلالِ ثَلاثَةِ مَدَاخِلَ، وأرْبَعَةِ أبْوَابٍ مُخْتَصَرَةٍ، كَمَا  يَلَي : 

المَدْخَلُ الأوَّلُ : أهَمِيَّةُ طَلَبِ العِلْمِ الشَّرْعِيِّ . 

المَدْخَلُ الثَّانِي : فَضْلُ عُلُوْمِ الغَايَةِ عَلَى عُلُوْمِ الآلَةِ . 

المَدْخَلُ الثَّالثُ : وفِيْه أرْبَعُ طَلائِعَ . 

البَابُ الأوَّلُ : وفِيْهِ أرْبَعُ مَرَاحِلَ عِلْمِيَّةٍ . 

البَابُ الثَّانِي : وفِيْهِ أرْبَعُ فَوَائِدَ . 

البَابُ الثَّالِثُ : وفِيْهِ ثَلاثُ عَزَائِمَ . 

البَابُ الرَّابِعُ : وفِيْهِ خَمْسُ عَوَائِقَ . 

والحَمْدُ للهِ رَبِّ العَالَمِيْنَ، والصَّلاةُ والسَّلامُ عَلَى عَبْدِه ورَسُوْلِه الأمِيْنِ! 

وكَتَبَهُ 

ذِيَابُ بنُ سَعَدٍ آلِ حَمْدَانَ الغَامِدِيُّ 

فِي لَيْلَةِ الأحَدِ لعَشْرٍ بَقِيْنَ مِنْ شَهْرِ صَفَرٍ لِعَامِ ألْفٍ  وأرْبَعْمَائَةٍ وخَمْسَةٍ وعِشْرِيْنَ مِنَ الهِجْرَةِ النَّبَوِيَّةِ 

حُرِّرَ فِي (20/2/1425هـ )         
___
رزقني الله وإياكم العلمَ النافعَ, والعملَ الــصّالحَ..

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## عصام الحازمي

وَجَزَاكَ مِثْلَهُ..

----------


## أبو مالك الحنبلي

الأخ عصام الحازمي
لقد سمعنا أن الشيخ ذياب الغامدي وفقه الله سوف يقوم بطبع الكتاب طبعة جديدة وفيها زيادات ,, فهل من استفسار عن  هذا الخبر السار؟ ؛؛

----------


## أبو الحسن الرفاتي

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## عصام الحازمي

الأَخُ الحبيبُ الحنبلي, حَـيَّاكَ الله..
رأيتُ قبل شهرٍ تقريباً في مكتبةِ الكوثرَ نُسخةً جديدةً, ولكنّي لا ادري هل بها زياداتٌ أو لآ, إنّما اذكُر أنَّ بعض المواضع حُذِفّت منها..ولكن لعلي ارجعُ للمكتبة وانظر فيها, وبإذنِ الله أوافيكَ بما أجد..
النُّسخةُ التي عندي هي الطبعُةُ الثانية ( 1428 )وجميلةٌ جداً..
باركَ اللهُ فيكَ ونفعَ بكَ..

----------


## عصام الحازمي

الأخُ الفاضل : أبو الحَسنِ الرُّفاتِي,
وجَزاكَ الكَرِيمُ مِثلهُ..

----------


## أحمد عكاشة

بارك الله فيك و زادك حرصا

----------


## أبوالبراء الأزدي

حفظ الله الشيخ ذياب الغامدي
أكرم به و أنعم .

----------


## صالح الطريف

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو مالك الحنبلي

بارك الله فيك أخي عصام وبارك في جهودك الطيبة .
فعلا كتاب جيد ونافع فليته وقع في يدي منذ زمن!

----------


## عصام-محمد

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## محمد داود المصري

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## عصام الحازمي

جزاكم الله الجنةَ , ورزقنا العلم النافع والعمل الصالح..

----------


## أبو زيد محمد بن علي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## إسماعيل الدسوقي

السلام عليكم أنا طالب جزائري في الثانوية  وانا بحاجة الى تحميل كتاب لشرح تمارين الرياضيات و الحمد لله وجدت هذا  الكتاب لكن لم أستطع التحميل لمشكلة في النت لذا أرجو من طالبي التقرب الى  الله تحميله ورفعه من جديد على موقع أفضل مثل أرشيف أو فور شيرد
والكتاب هنا مقسم على ثلاث أجزاء
http://www.ziddu.com/download/690652...-PI.1.pdf.html
http://www.ziddu.com/download/690727...-PI.2.pdf.html
http://www.ziddu.com/download/690674...-PI.3.pdf.html


ملاحظة : أعلم أن هذا ليس محل وضع هذه المواضيع لكن لم أجد غيركم للمساعدة العاجلة
يرجى المراسلة على 
ism150@yahoo.fr
 وشكرا

----------


## عصام الحازمي

ومثلهُ جزاكُمْ أخانا العزيز [ أبا زيد  ] ..

----------


## محمد صفوت آل عبادة

جزاكم الله خيرا
هل يوجد الكتاب pdf

----------


## أبو مالك الحنبلي

> جزاكم الله خيرا
> هل يوجد الكتاب pdf


ـــــــــ
أخي محمد صفوت نعم يوجد الكتاب مصور في الموقع لبرسمي للشيخ ذياب (www.thiaab.net)

----------

